# Corsair cx600 anscheinend defekt



## pcfreak26 (2. August 2014)

Habe heute von einem Bekannten sein Pc zur Diagnose bekommen.

Ursache: Bei meinem Bekannten ist mitten in einer WoW Session die Wohnzimmer-Sicherung geflogen und seit dem startet sein pc nicht mehr.

Diagnose bisher:

Das Netzteil weisst keine Geruchsspuren auf und ist ca ein 3/4 jahr alt. Hab mit dem Mainboard ohne graka und laufwerke ein Gegentest gemacht mit einem anderen netzteil, der rechner springt sofort an. 

Frage: Kann ich euch (Corsair) das Netzteil direkt zustellen zur Rma, da dieses bei Amazon gekauft wurde, falls die restlichen Gegentests das Netzteil als defekt deklarieren.

S/N: 13057125000007650462
Modell: 75-001668


----------



## pcfreak26 (3. August 2014)

Hab leider feststellen müssen das das Netzteil wirklich defekt ist, die Platine ist gebrochen in der Nähe einer der Schrauben, man kann den Schaden von aussen sehen ohne das Netzteil zu öffnen.


----------



## Dragon AMD (3. August 2014)

Dann zurück damit falls es noch geht. Und gönne dir ein bequiet e9 480watt cm.

Mfg


----------



## Bluebeard (4. August 2014)

Hallo pcfreak26,

das Netzteil tauschen wir dir selbstverständlich gegen ein neues aus. Kostenfreie Abholung inbegriffen (innerhalb der gesamten Garantielaufzeit).

Melde dich einfach im Kundenportal und erstelle eine RMA-Anfrage (Die Teilenummer lautet: CP-9020048-EU). Du bekommst einen Abholauftrag via UPS und dann umgehend Ersatz. Sofern du einen Vorabaustausch innerhalb der brauchst (Kreditkarte wird benötigt), schreibe dies einfach in das Ticket rein, oder wähle die Möglichkeit bei Erstellung des Tickets falls angeboten.

Bei Fragen, kannst du die gerne hier oder im Ticket stellen.

Viele Grüße!


----------

